# Antique tractor show and race in Terre Haute Indiana July 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

July 10-11, 2004 is the show dates for this interesting get together. Events include an antique engine starting contest, tractor races and a tractor parade.

Here is a link:

http://www.psci.net/hutch/wvshow.html


----------

